

The story of my music startup. From idea, to name, to launch. - martijndeh
http://blog.ofthemu.se/post/27626365238/the-story-of-my-music-startup-from-idea-to-name-to

======
gifgroen
Very cool concept. Has shown me a lot of cool new music!! It's Awesome!

------
poit
Great! It's fast, runs smooth, looks great and is fun to do!

------
markvl
Love it Love it Love it. Let the games begin.

------
buxx
Sweet, great for the friday afternoon.

------
zout
Very cool startup!

------
peterjaap
Nice!

